# WorldNetDaily: Soy makes kids gay



## YWN666 (Feb 20, 2009)

Soy is making kids 'gay'

A good chuckle for anyone that thinks articles in WND have any credibility.  Amazing how religious wingnuts eat this stuff up.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess this is why the Japanese became extinct.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 20, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Soy is making kids 'gay'
> 
> A good chuckle for anyone that thinks articles in WND have any credibility.  Amazing how religious wingnuts eat this stuff up.



I'm going through the scientific references in the various articles...  Maybe I'll have an opinion in a day or so.  What did you find that makes the research invalid?


----------



## random3434 (Feb 20, 2009)

I've eaten soy since I was 14, I'm in my 40's now.......still straight as ever! 



.________________________________.


<------------------------------------------->


----------



## Ravi (Feb 20, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I've eaten soy since I was 14, I'm in my 40's now.......still straight as ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, please. With a name like Echo Zulu you expect us to believe you're straight? You're just very good a deluding yourself, as most soy eaters are.


----------



## random3434 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > I've eaten soy since I was 14, I'm in my 40's now.......still straight as ever!
> ...



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............don't give up my facade. 


Could I interest you in a Tofu Pot Pie?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought it was Tinky Winky that was making people gay?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 20, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Soy is making kids 'gay'
> 
> A good chuckle for anyone that thinks articles in WND have any credibility.  Amazing how religious wingnuts eat this stuff up.



Watching wingnuts of any variety eat things up is pretty amazing.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 20, 2009)

Amanda's photos make me gay.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 20, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I've eaten soy since I was 14, I'm in my 40's now.......still straight as ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are a woman right?.........and you like men.......well obviously you are a gay dude trapped in chicks body.....


----------



## Ravi (Feb 20, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


Wait till they find out you eat Tofurkey at Thanksgiving!


----------



## Amanda (Feb 20, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Wait till they find out you eat Tofurkey at Thanksgiving!



OMFG what IS tofurkey?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 20, 2009)

A tofu product.

Don't eat any soy products, Amanda.  And don't pick up any cuddly tinky winky toys.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, but... what _is_ it?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 20, 2009)

It's tofu that has been fashioned to appear like meat.  If they have natural foods stores in KC go ask someone for the tofurkey.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 20, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Yeah, but... what _is_ it?




tofu shaped like a turkey...

i was not gay until political chick said that about your avatar and a nurse hat....damn i think about that and my nipples get hard


----------



## jillian (Feb 20, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Watching wingnuts of any variety eat things up is pretty amazing.



maybe. but that isn't what they're talking about. they're talking about silly types who think eating soy will make people gay.

you have to admit... that's pretty goofy.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Amanda's photos make me gay.



they make me happy as well...................


----------



## random3434 (Feb 20, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Yeah, but... what _is_ it?



Click on this link if you dare:


Tofurky - What is a tofurky? - Definition of tofurky, tofurkey - Tofurky Recipes - Tofurkey Recipes












{ Even I wouldn't eat that crap! }


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 20, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Soy is making kids 'gay'
> 
> A good chuckle for anyone that thinks articles in WND have any credibility.  Amazing how religious wingnuts eat this stuff up.



I don't know if it's making our kids gay, but soy does have estrogen in it and so I have to avoid it as my breast cancer was estrogen fed.  

Would you give boys estrogen?  On purpose?

Just something to think about.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 20, 2009)

i think the guys have estrogen to begin with?

1. Do all males have estrogens? 
Yes. Although they are present in amounts far less than in women, they are present and are needed for hormonal balance and the function of other glands. 


Estrogen: Common Questions

seems estrogen is important to males as well as females

that will be a fucking quarter for not paying attention in health glass againshelia


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 20, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Soy is making kids 'gay'
> ...



well yes i would since boys need estrogen as well as girls...

did none of you people pay attention in school?


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i think the guys have estrogen to begin with?
> 
> 1. Do all males have estrogens?
> Yes. Although they are present in amounts far less than in women, they are present and are needed for hormonal balance and the function of other glands.
> ...



I'll donate to my cancer sorority....meanwhile, do you really think boys need EXTRA estrogen?  especially young boys.  Face it, a little is okay but too much of anything is bad, especially when it comes to hormones.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...



boys already have enough in their system, so unless there is something lacking in their system, why would you give them estrogen?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 20, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but... what _is_ it?
> ...



Oh sweet baby Jesus!


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 20, 2009)

Years ago I saw a documentary that said that the amount of progesterone in a girl affected her behavior, why wouldn't you think the amount of estrogen in a boy would affect his behavior?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 20, 2009)

You agree that soy makes people gay, sheila?  LOL  I just know how you lOVE us gay folks.  Better no soy at your house.


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 20, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Wait till they find out you eat Tofurkey at Thanksgiving!
> ...




It's disgusting is what it is!


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 20, 2009)

Tofurkey is not for everyone.  I don't eat it.

I like tofu.  One of my favorite ways to prepare it very siimple; first you press it, then fry it, throw in some soy sauce and brewers yeast for a topping.  YUM.  Have bhutanese potatoes and vegetable with it.

My mate makes a delicious tempeh tofu tamale pie.  You grate the tempeh and use it for the filling, with a yummy mexican sauce and you blend soft tofu for a topping and bake it in the oven.


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 20, 2009)

I've heard this before, actually. I wonder where it comes from.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 20, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> You agree that soy makes people gay, sheila?  LOL  I just know how you lOVE us gay folks.  Better no soy at your house.



No, I just believe that the amount of estrogen in a boys body can affect his behavior.  Like I said, I saw a documentary that said the amount of progesterone in a woman's body affected her behavior, why wouldn't the opposite be true for men?

And like I said, I'm not suppose to have soy because of my cancer, heck, I'm talking pills to block the estrogen that my body naturally produces.  What really annoys me is I have all the symptoms of menopause, but won't know if I've gone through it until I get off these pills.  I could get of them and then actually have to go through the change too....what a pain.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 20, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> I've heard this before, actually. I wonder where it comes from.


Probably from a study that shows soy can cause a lower sperm count in overweight men. Not that it is a definitive study, after all, the asians have been eating soy for decades and they seem to have no real reproduction issues.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 20, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > You agree that soy makes people gay, sheila?  LOL  I just know how you lOVE us gay folks.  Better no soy at your house.
> ...



That completely sucks sheila. 

Yeah, I suppose taking estrogen could affect a boys hormone system.  Some women I know are taking testosterone.  They're doing it to improve their libido.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 20, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard this before, actually. I wonder where it comes from.
> ...



How many Asians are overweight?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 20, 2009)

Not so many, unless they move here and start eating like we do.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 20, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> I've heard this before, actually. I wonder where it comes from.



The free range fields where tofurkeys run wild.


----------



## editec (Feb 21, 2009)

Well...they are CHOOSING TO eat that soy, right?

One wonders why they choose to eat the soy that makes them gay?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

editec said:


> Well...they are CHOOSING TO eat that soy, right?
> 
> One wonders why they choose to eat the soy that makes them gay?



Sexual identity is a choice.  Eat more soy!  The soy industry is part of the 'homosexual agenda'.  Feed it to babies.

BTW.  Has anyone noticed the increased amount of homosexuality in soy eating nations in Asia?


----------



## DavidS (Feb 21, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Yeah, but... what _is_ it?



It's not anywhere near as good as vegan duck!


----------



## DavidS (Feb 21, 2009)

I hate to say this, BUT, a friend of mine does eat a lot of tofu and drink a lot of soy. She has testosterone problems, as in, not nearly enough for a healthy, young a woman. This could be the reason!


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 21, 2009)

Tomorrow's WND headline: Eating pickles makes you Jewish!


----------



## editec (Feb 21, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Tomorrow's WND headline: Eating pickles makes you Jewish!


 
_Oy!_ 

Okay, assuming that true I must be _very_ Jewish.

I'm not sure how I'll break that news to my father.


----------



## random3434 (Feb 21, 2009)

editec said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow's WND headline: Eating pickles makes you Jewish!
> ...



Tell him your kosher! 


What Makes a Pickle Kosher?


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 21, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Tomorrow's WND headline: Eating pickles makes you Jewish!



You probably missed my post:



> I'm going through the scientific references in the various articles... Maybe I'll have an opinion in a day or so. What did you find that makes the research invalid?



Any comments?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> You probably missed my post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say it's unlikely. I read the whole article, and while i thought he made a couple leaps there was what seemed to me like pretty sound logic. I didn't see reference to religion so I'm guessing the 'religious wingnuts loves this stuff' comment was just more of the OPs unbiased, non-agenda-based love for religious people. Dunno.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

Got a complex?


----------



## random3434 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Got a complex?



Didn't you mean to say:



"Got Milk?"















































(Soy milk that is)


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL.  Yeah, I forgot to milk this for all it's worth.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Amanda said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > You probably missed my post:
> ...



Forgive me, but what do you mean by 'unlikely'?  

I'm still reading all the references and trying to piece it all together.  It is funny to hear these 'flat-earth' type people who see something that sounds ridiculous and dismiss it without looking at the facts.  The OP's comment about 'religious wingnuts' is obviously personal bias which has no place in a serious discussion.  

I have yet to hear from the OP, so we'll see what he has to say.  Hopefully it won't be an 'it sounds too ridiculous to be true' comment so therefore it can't be true.  Scientists have had to put up with that kind of narrow-minded thinking for far too long.


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 21, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> I've heard this before, actually. I wonder where it comes from.



The dairy industry?


----------



## random3434 (Feb 21, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard this before, actually. I wonder where it comes from.
> ...



Score! 


+10


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



I think it's unlikely that anyone will discuss the article in a serious way. I read the whole thing and then started reading the thread. It's obvious from reading the posts that several didn't read the whole thing because their comments are addressed in the article. They are things you just wouldn't bother to say if you read it. It's a lot more fun to dismiss it as ridiculous.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

You're a soy makes kids gay proponent, Amanda?  Why am I not surprised?


----------



## random3434 (Feb 21, 2009)

And why aren't I and my vegetarian friends gay? A lot of us have been vegetarians since before you were born Amanda. 

Like I tell my daughter, don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

Amanda is paranoid about gays.  Perhaps, she has good reason. 

Just stay away from the soy products.    I know the soy industry is part of the 'gay agenda'.


----------



## random3434 (Feb 21, 2009)

When the author of this article said:



> homosexuality is always deviant.



He lost all credibility to me.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

Queers are the bogeymen.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> You're a soy makes kids gay proponent, Amanda?  Why am I not surprised?



No, not really. But I think putting extra estrogen into baby boys before they are born could have some kind of effect. It's pretty clear to me from your comment that you have neither read the article of my posts in this thread. Or you failed to comprehend. Your accusation doesn't even make sense in light of what I've said. You're taking an unfounded leap.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't think so Amanda.   I've been reading your posts for months now.  It's clear what your position is about homosexuality.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> And why aren't I and my vegetarian friends gay? A lot of us have been vegetarians since before you were born Amanda.
> 
> Like I tell my daughter, don't believe everything you read on the internet.



I think you need to read the article again. There was no "If you drink soy you'll be gay" statement. You're taking an unfounded leap as well.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

You need to be honest about your feelings about queers, Amanda.


----------



## michiganFats (Feb 21, 2009)

You'd think that if WND wanted a professional con-man, (sorry, I meant to say "man of the cloth" ), to write about a scientific issue, the least they could have done was find one with a Ph.D.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

World Net Daily--what do you expect?

It just feeds existing prejudice.  Amanda is a case in point.  She thinks the article is credible.


----------



## Dis (Feb 21, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Soy is making kids 'gay'



This surprises you?

Have you ever tasted soy?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Amanda is paranoid about gays.  Perhaps, she has good reason.
> 
> Just stay away from the soy products.    I know the soy industry is part of the 'gay agenda'.



I don't think I'm paranoid about gays and I don't think it's very nice of you to say it. Do you have some sort of proof (tho I can't imagine what kind of proof you could have) of your accusation? I actually hate regular milk and use soy milk all the time, even in my lattes. 

Sky, I think if you got to know me better YOU would relax a little more. I'm so not out to get you or anything like that. I'm a very sincere and genuine person. I'd think that would be obvious from my posting. I don't get in the mudslinging (and people rarely even try to get me, I think because THEY know I won't engage) and I often try to calm the flaming and get back on topic. I guess you've missed all that.


----------



## random3434 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> You need to be honest about your feelings about queers, Amanda.



I don't think Amanda is anti-gay. I think she just takes everything at face value. I have never seen her degrade gay people on here. She just thinks one way, you think the other.

Amanda is not a mean spirited person whatsoever!


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

I've read a ton of your posts and a ton of your pms.  I get the picture, believe me.

I don't think you're mean spirited, Amanda, just ignorant.


----------



## Dis (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> I've read a ton of your posts and a ton of your pms.  I get the picture, believe me.



Is there or _anyone_ who disagrees with you that you don't consider a "hater" or "basher"?

I mean really... Come on.  Amanda?  That's beyond a pathetic reach, even for you.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> And why aren't I and my vegetarian friends gay? A lot of us have been vegetarians since before you were born Amanda.
> 
> Like I tell my daughter, don't believe everything you read on the internet.



You're a woman, right?  Your daughter is female, why would more estrogen make you gay?  The article says soy makes boys gay basically because it's puts a lot of estrogen in their system that doesn't belong there.  I don't know if I agree with the conclusion but I think it's clear we shouldn't be pumping boys with estrogen just like we should be pumping girls with progesterone.


----------



## random3434 (Feb 21, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > And why aren't I and my vegetarian friends gay? A lot of us have been vegetarians since before you were born Amanda.
> ...



Well, I'm not going to believe some nut who hates gays. I AM going to do some serious research on this on my own from credible sources, and not some wack job with an agenda.


I'll  let you know what I find out.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Please do, I've been doing some research myself and there are a lot of problems for men with too much estrogen in their system, including a much bigger risk of cancer.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> You need to be honest about your feelings about queers, Amanda.





Sky Dancer said:


> I don't think so Amanda.   I've been reading your posts for months now.  It's clear what your position is about homosexuality.



it seems to me that you're the one that's conflicted here. I think I have been open about my feelings and I don't think they've been hateful or paranoid. I don't think that believing different from someone else is ignorant. If you think I don't know something maybe you could tell me what that is instead of just making the accusation.

I don't know if I did something to upset you or what but I don't get where you're coming from to be posting liek this. I know we talked about having another PM conversation and I've been thinking about that... what I want to talk about, etc. Maybe you're feeling slighted that I said I would write and I haven't yet? I dunno. I am truly sorry if I did something to make you mad tho.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 21, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > You need to be honest about your feelings about queers, Amanda.
> ...



It appears as if Sky--as married as she may be--Still manages to feel a sense of rejection at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

Really?  What gives you that idea, dillo?  How about an alternate explanation.  I have one.  Interested?


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Really?  What gives you that idea, dillo?  How about an alternate explanation.  I have one.  Interested?



not really.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

OK.  We wouldn't want the truth to interfere with whatever you've decided I feel or think.  

Tell you what.  You and Amanda can just make up my experience for me.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> OK.  We wouldn't want the truth to interfere with whatever you've decided I feel or think,



appreciate it .


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

Good.

Have fun writing fiction you two.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 21, 2009)

Me two ?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

This is called a smear campaign.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> This is called a smear campaign.



ok--I thought  I was two people there for a second


----------



## michiganFats (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## dilloduck (Feb 21, 2009)

ahhhh  it was YOU fats---didnt see ya sneak up behind me.


----------



## michiganFats (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Said1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Asian babies are given soy milk and other soy products during infancy.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2009)

And has it raised the incidence of homosexuality?  World NUT Daily thinks it will.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> And has it raised the incidence of homosexuality?  World NUT Daily thinks it will.



I'll guzzle a quart of vanilla soy and let ya know how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> This is called a smear campaign.



I don't understand the hostility Sky. I'm not trying to do anything to you. I'm not making up anything about you. I'm really confused as to why you're getting upset.


----------



## DavidS (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess my overall question is here: So what? Who cares if your kids are gay? That's like saying "If a mother drinks a lot of water during her pregnancy, the kids will be right handed." Yes, while it's all funny that soy has the potential to make kids gay according to this loon, so what if it did? I guess I don't get it... I don't think that there's anything wrong with being gay. I don't think there's anything wrong with being black, either.


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 22, 2009)

Amanda said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > You probably missed my post:
> ...



WND has a history of feeding those wingnuts what they want to hear even if it means twisting the truth or completely fabricating stories.  Do you condone lying?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 22, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



So are you trying to say that you don't intend to answer the question?

If you don't remember what it was I'll help you out:

*What did you find that makes the research invalid?*

Let's talk about the research. Not whether or not you like WND or how religious people really eat this stuff up or what the weather is like today. If you only posted this to laugh about how incredibly silly it is that's fine, so say, and we can all move on. But if you'd like to man up and put some effort into having a discussion that would be really welcome. But like I said to the platypus I think it's unlikely that you will. Manning up isn't something I can recall ever seeing you do. You may find the article to be hysterical, but you're making it very clear how seriously YOU should be taken as well.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 22, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Years ago I saw a documentary that said that the amount of progesterone in a girl affected her behavior, why wouldn't you think the amount of estrogen in a boy would affect his behavior?



true women need a precise amount of progesterone....you could miscarry ones offspring in your latter term of pregnancy even if you do not have the right amount....


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 22, 2009)

Amanda said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



I didn't even realize you posted a question



> If you don't remember what it was I'll help you out:
> 
> *What did you find that makes the research invalid?*
> 
> Let's talk about the research. Not whether or not you like WND or how religious people really eat this stuff up or what the weather is like today. If you only posted this to laugh about how incredibly silly it is that's fine, so say, and we can all move on.



Yeah, that's it.  That was the reason I gave in the original post remember? Do you have any reason to doubt what I said or are you again imagining another sinister motive against you poor persecuted christians?

If I posted a claim that feeding kumquats to dogs would make them speak French, would you even bother to look at any alleged research I presented?


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...



Ah, so if the conclusion sounds ridiculous, it MUST be wrong.  

I was going to present my take on this based on the references in your first post, but it's obvious that you have no interest in the truth if the conclusion sounds 'juvenile' to you.  You know, there are a lot of 'juvenile-sounding' conclusions in Physics which are true, but I"m sure you're not interested in hearing about them, either.  

However, there is one other possibility...  You could be a troll.  In other words, you are just 'kidding around' and are actually smarter than what you appear.  Is that the case here?


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



Did I say that?  Nope.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...



You said you wouldn't entertain such a 'juvenile conclusion'.  So what is it?  Do you always reject a study that has a 'juvenile conclusion' or are you a troll?  The world is waiting.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



I've gotta run.  Can somebody let me know if YWN666 rejects studies with what he considers 'Juvenile Conclusions' or if he's just a troll?  Thanks.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Maybe not the _world_ but possibly a few people that have been following the thread, but I'm sure even that number is dwindling as YWN makes his or herself less relevant with every post.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 22, 2009)

It doesn't make sense, otherwise most Asians would be gay.


----------



## Dis (Feb 22, 2009)

Ravi said:


> It doesn't make sense, otherwise most Asians would be gay.



How do you know they're not closet gays?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

So the WND conclusion is, if you're a boy and you don't want to be gay, don't eat soy products.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 22, 2009)

Ravi said:


> It doesn't make sense, otherwise most Asians would be gay.



Ya but Asian gay isn't really the same as American gay. ( That quart of vanilla soy milk i drank didn't do a thing to me other than make me crave rice. )


----------



## Ravi (Feb 22, 2009)

Dis said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't make sense, otherwise most Asians would be gay.
> ...


Damn, excellent point. Maybe they are shovel ready gays.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Amanda said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...



It appears YWN666 is trolling.  Every board needs a troll or two.  I like to troll on occasion.  Here's to YWN66, a new USMB troll!


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ravi said:


> It doesn't make sense, otherwise most Asians would be gay.



That's addressed in the various articles from the OP and in the references.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't make sense, otherwise most Asians would be gay.
> ...


What's the scientific evidence?


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> So the WND conclusion is, if you're a boy and you don't want to be gay, don't eat soy products.



That's not at all what it says.  Here it is in a nutshell:



> I have nothing against an occasional soy snack. Soy is nutritious and contains lots of good things. Unfortunately, when you eat or drink a lot of soy stuff, you're also getting substantial quantities of estrogens.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

If you take all the scientific evidence presented on WND it doesn't amount to much.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > So the WND conclusion is, if you're a boy and you don't want to be gay, don't eat soy products.
> ...



Yeah, that's why the title of the WND article is "Soy makes you gay".


----------



## Dis (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Sounds about as reasonable as you accusing others of hating gays simply because they disagree with the lifestyle, and/or think it's sick.

What's the problem?


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Yeah, that's why the title of the WND article is "Soy makes you gay".



That's not your fault, Sky. Let it drift down the stream of life.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ravi said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I realize there are several scientific articles referenced and most people don't have a knack for this kind of thing, but they really aren't that difficult to follow.  There are several references in the various articles presented by the author.  Check these out:

The trouble with soy, part 3


----------



## del (Feb 22, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's why the title of the WND article is "Soy makes you gay".
> ...



you're not to blame, and you're responsible for your actions.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

I can tell you really appreciate subtle topics, del and dillo.


----------



## del (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> I can tell you really appreciate subtle topics, del and dillo.



can you tell how heartbroken i am?


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Everyone knows WND is biased.  That's not the question.  And the title is obviously misleading.  However, I was intrigued by the scientific data presented.  Too often scientific studies are simply not allowed or go unpublished because of political correctness.  I don't want to see PC Dogma stifle advancements in Science anymore than Religious beliefs.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



I'm in favor of scientific studies too.  This study does not prove that eating soy makes anyone gay.

WND selects science that backs their existing prejudices.    They're into fear stories.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...


I am not impressed. Soy was first hailed as a miracle cure, then made out to be the cause of everyone's woes. Now the studies that "show" soy to be evil are being backed off from. I think anyone that feeds an infant nothing but soy formula is a moron, but I doubt most seriously it makes anyone gay. Doesn't mother's milk have estrogen? How do boy babies survive 9 months the *gasp* womb of an estrogen factory?

I can buy that it lowers sperm count in some males, but a lowered sperm count doesn't equal gay.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> I can tell you really appreciate subtle topics, del and dillo.



The avians are very subtle creatures---don't even underestimate the goony.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DxwIk3prdDI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DxwIk3prdDI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Ravi (Feb 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...


Quite seriously, if when they are published they are prefaced with a lie, why would anyone bother to believe them?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

Ravi said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Because WND appeals to conservatives and faith based biases.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 22, 2009)

Ravi said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



It's sorta like TMs posts---you just gotta peek at em sometimes.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Of course it doesn't prove it because nobody as of yet knows exactly why some people become gay and others don't.  However, Scientists are getting closer to understanding it.  This is just more information in understanding it.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

It is more information.  Brain studies, the nervous and endocrine systems and genetic markers will eventually tell us why some people are heterosexual and others aren't.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ravi said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



How many health foods and pharmecuetical drugs were first hailed as a miracle cures and later determined to be bad for you?  Quite a few.  

People who feed infants nothing but soy are morons?  You either don't have children or you have never heard of food allergies.  I can't believe you meant what you said.

You seriously need to read the articles and references if you want to understand.  Your posts are just attacks based on what you 'think' should be true.  That's the same mistake YNW666 made (unless, of course, he's a troll).  But I'll understand if you decide to go with what you think is true.  Most people are like that.  That's why I teach my kids that the answer to a good many questions in this world is "I don't know, but I plan to find out."


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> It is more information.  Brain studies, the nervous and endocrine systems and genetic markers will eventually tell us why some people are heterosexual and others aren't.



Eventually.  There might even come a day when a doctor can say to parents, "there is an 89% chance that your unborn son will become gay unless we do something about it now.  How would you like to proceed?"


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Eventually.  There might even come a day when a doctor can say to parents, "there is an 89% chance that your unborn son will become gay unless we do something about it now.  How would you like to proceed?"



lol i c wat u did thar.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

And the parents will say, we wouldn't change a thing about our baby.  We'll love him as he is, thank you.


----------



## PeterS (Feb 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



So if soy turns me into a fag then what food turns me straight?


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 22, 2009)

Lean steak?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

Raw cow.


----------



## PeterS (Feb 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > It is more information.  Brain studies, the nervous and endocrine systems and genetic markers will eventually tell us why some people are heterosexual and others aren't.
> ...



Proceed? I guess I would precede by trying to have the doctors medical license yanked since the sexual orientation of children does not fall in his/her domain...


----------



## jgbkab (Feb 22, 2009)

PeterS said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



I can tell you that it is NOT beefcake, weiners, or tossed salads.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

PeterS said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Really?  Doctors have been making those kinds of calls for a long time.  Choosing the gender identity when a child is born with male and female genitalia.

That's one reason for transgendered folks.  Sometimes the parents and the doctors made the wrong call.

The child was more wired internally to be one gender or the other--regardless.


----------



## michiganFats (Feb 22, 2009)

Xsited, I actually did a little bit of reading on this today. IMHO the premise of the article in the OP is flawed. I didn't find any evidence to suggest that higher estrogen levels in males result in homosexual behavior. I did find some evidence that higher estrogen levels in males results in a fabulous head of hair.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> Xsited, I actually did a little bit of reading on this today. IMHO the premise of the article in the OP is flawed. I didn't find any evidence to suggest that higher estrogen levels in males result in homosexual behavior. I did find some evidence that higher estrogen levels in males results in a fabulous head of hair.



Thank you.


----------



## PeterS (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> PeterS said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Isn't this what we are talking about and not a coin toss between a penis or vagina? Any doctor who will screw with a child's psychological wiring simply to placate irrational fear of others shouldn't be licensed.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

PeterS said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > PeterS said:
> ...




Well they are licensed and they have made these choices and it has increased suffering for the individual whose gender was decided by others.


----------



## PeterS (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> PeterS said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



This only reinforces my point. Gender manipulation isn't the providence of a doctor. In fact we aren't even talking about a health issue...


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

PeterS said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > PeterS said:
> ...



I agree.  Unfortunately, gender assignment is in the hands of doctors.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> And the parents will say, we wouldn't change a thing about our baby.  We'll love him as he is, thank you.



Some might say that, others might decide that it's an unnecessary hardship given how many in society feel about homosexuality. Myself, I would have a hard time making that call. I don't think I would have any trouble loving my child regardless of sexual orientation, but I do realize that they would face challenges a straight person wouldn't have to face, so why make life harder on them.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 22, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > And the parents will say, we wouldn't change a thing about our baby.  We'll love him as he is, thank you.
> ...



Who cares about their sex----we just need hard workers to pay off the debt.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 22, 2009)

Ravi said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



You're really saying that WND is the only media that has misleading headlines?


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> Xsited, I actually did a little bit of reading on this today. IMHO the premise of the article in the OP is flawed. I didn't find any evidence to suggest that higher estrogen levels in males result in homosexual behavior. I did find some evidence that higher estrogen levels in males results in a fabulous head of hair.



          

And I thought this thread would die a slow death.


----------



## michiganFats (Feb 22, 2009)

Did my use of the word "fabulous" tip it off?


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 22, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> Did my use of the word "fabulous" tip it off?



I have a colleague who likes to use the word 'Fabulous' a lot.  (She's a she, btw.)  Consequently, I use the word probably more than I should.  Birthday cards would make the rounds and I would write 'Have a Fabulous Birthday!'  One time there was a death in her family and I mistook the sympathy card for a birthday card.  I simply wrote 'Fabulous!' and my name.  Fortunately I was able to catch it before it got to her.


----------



## del (Feb 22, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> Did my use of the word "fabulous" tip it off?



just a whisker.


----------



## michiganFats (Feb 22, 2009)

BTW, I wasn't kidding about reading on this subject. Apparently there is a relationship between estrogen/testosterone levels and hair loss. High testosterone levels are common among bald men. The inverse is true among guys with a full head of hair. There are many studies on this available on the web.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

Estrogen the new cure for baldness.  You get a great head of hair and you're gay.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 22, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> BTW, I wasn't kidding about reading on this subject. Apparently there is a relationship between estrogen/testosterone levels and hair loss. High testosterone levels are common among bald men. The inverse is true among guys with a full head of hair. There are many studies on this available on the web.



Nope, BS. Fail. LOL.

Pretty succinct summary of _one_ of the arguments in this thread, no?


----------



## Dis (Feb 22, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> BTW, I wasn't kidding about reading on this subject. Apparently there is a relationship between estrogen/testosterone levels and hair loss. *High testosterone levels are common among bald men.* The inverse is true among guys with a full head of hair. There are many studies on this available on the web.



LMFAO.  I wonder if Gunny knows.


----------



## michiganFats (Feb 22, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Estrogen the new cure for baldness.  You get a great head of hair and you're gay.



Almost. You get a great head of hair, and you may or may not be gay. I didn't find any convincing research to suggest a link between high estrogen levels in males and homosexuality. I did find some interesting research suggesting that homosexuality may be genetic, but I won't post the links until I'm sure it has been duplicated elsewhere. Give me a couple of days on that, please. I don't get paid to do USMB research, so it's not a high priority for me


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 22, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Estrogen the new cure for baldness.  You get a great head of hair and you're gay.
> ...



That's great.  So far, your research contradicts the OP story from WND.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 23, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...


Nope. Does that mean that WND is justified in a headline that isn't supported by its articles?


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 23, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Show me some independent research that shows a direct link betwen eating soy and homosexuality and I will state that I am a troll.  Are you stupid enough to think that in all of the years of controversy over what causes homosexuality that the major peer reviewed medical journals would not have picked up on this alleged soy-homosexuality link?  No, they have better things to do than to waste time with WND bullshit designed to entertain gullible halfwits like you.

I gotta go.  Can someone alert me when this xsited troll comes up with the research I asked for? Thanks


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 23, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



None of the studies cited makes the connection between soy and homosexuality.  They show links to other conditions but the only connection with homosexuality is in the unsubstantiated claims of the author.


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 23, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Yes, it is.



> And the title is obviously misleading.  However, I was intrigued by the scientific data presented.  Too often scientific studies are simply not allowed or go unpublished because of political correctness.



How did you come to this conclusion?  Can you show me an example of where this has happened?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 23, 2009)

WND is not interested in credible science.


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> WND is not interested in credible science.




Of course not.  They tell the religious right what they want to hear even if they have to manufacture falsehoods to do so.  What is sad is they are so eager to suck up anything that corroborates their own skewed agenda, they don't bother to check the facts.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 23, 2009)

We wouldn't want _facts _to get in the way of our biases, would we?   Notice who_ bought _the story--

See a pattern?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't understand the big controversy?

Any guy that eats soy and tofu is already a homo!!!


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 23, 2009)

Sunni

I've got a great recipe for you that will change your mind about tofu and tempeh.


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > And the parents will say, we wouldn't change a thing about our baby.  We'll love him as he is, thank you.
> ...




It makes you wonder how some can claim homosexuality is a choice.  Who would make such a choice knowing that they'd be ridiculed and discriminated against for their entire lives?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 23, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


No one would choose to face discrimination if they didn't have to.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 23, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


Rapists and child molesters choose their lifestyle just as homosexuals do.

They all know they will be ridiculed and discriminated against if caught.

But their perverted minds over power what is right and wrong.

So they engage in a sick and degenerate lifestyle. 

While knowing it is nasty sub human behavior hated by society.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 23, 2009)

Here we go again, broken record.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 23, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Notice that YWN666 never replied to this post.  Conclusion:  Troll.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 23, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



There are plenty of references in the material you posted and you chose to ignore all of them.   Now you're trying to throw it back on me because you admitted something incredibly stupid and juvenile.

*OWNED!*


----------



## Amanda (Feb 23, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



It doesn't actually make me wonder that because I don't care if it's a choice or not. If I did it it would be by choice. I guess you can say you're wired that way if you want to and I won't argue with you, but it seems like if you do it's still a choice. Right now I'm making a choice to be celibate. Later I'm going to choose to have sex again. I guess maybe there's some subtle semantical thing going on and I'm just missing it.

That was your point, right? You wanted me to say I think it's a choice, correct? But by choice you meant not born that way. Did I do it? Or not so much?


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 23, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Last post here, I promise.  This was a fun thread which challenged common beliefs.  I did find one other link I'd like to share for the non-Flat-worlders who might be interested:

Is Soy Linked to Homosexuality?

Here are a couple of quotes from the above link:



> My first reaction was as I said above, utter disbelief. It sounds like a complete farce and frankly I was totally embarassed for Rutz for his use of the term Devil food in the title. Come on, Jim - that sounds like a joke. *Upon reading the article, however, my curiosity was piqued regarding the veracity of an estrogen-soy link*. I looked it up and soy really is closely related to estrogen and falls into a category of food that can exacerbate hormone-related problems.





> Its an interesting finding, but Rutz did a horrible job of approaching the issue. Its almost like the Hollywood portrait of Christian ignorance for someone to use Devil as a prefix for anything and everything they find questionable. Im reminded of Bobby Buchets mother in The Water Boy.



There is something here, but only those unencumbered by the homosexual PC agenda would even look at the connection.  Unfortunately, that only leaves people like Rutz.  He could have presented the data better, but the information is sound nonetheless.

More


----------



## Ravi (Feb 24, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...


You seriously expect us to believe soy causes homosexuality because a few nutritional websites discuss estrogen and soy?

It's written on the internets so it must be true. L-Fucking-OL


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 24, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...



Sorry to interrupt your victory dance but I did respond.


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 24, 2009)

Amanda said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



I wasn't asking for any response.  Just commenting on your post.  The question was a rhetorical one.


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 24, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



I asked you to show me the studies in peer reviewed journals and you answer by saying "there are plenty of references".  NONE of the references to studies predict or attempt to explain any link between soy and homosexuality.  That alleged link is implied with NO supporting information.  Looks like you are the one being evasive here.  Can you name any studies or link to them?  I'll wait here while you try to squirm out of this one without embarrassing yourself.
No flaming, I just want references to credible studies that link soy to homosexuality.  Good luck!


----------



## Ravi (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't understand the big controversy?
> 
> Any guy that eats soy and tofu is already a homo!!!


This is a good point, Sunni. If xhead ever finds a scientific study the proves a correlation between homosexuality and soy he'll have to factor in the possibility that it isn't soy that makes one gay, it is that being gay makes one eat soy.



Though I've give up hope of seeing xhead post an actual scientific study.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 24, 2009)

I think it's a typo------Eating soy makes you GOY.


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the big controversy?
> ...



Looks like he's been OWNED!


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Xsited, how is that search for scientific studies coming along??  I know wading through the volumes of data that proves your case can be a daunting task but we'll just need a few to prove your case. That should be easy, eh?


----------



## del (Feb 25, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Hey Xsited, how is that search for scientific studies coming along??  I know wading through the volumes of data that proves your case can be a daunting task but we'll just need a few to prove your case. That should be easy, eh?



he never made a case, in fact, he never attempted to make a case. he said the data was interesting, although it didn't prove what the headline purported. that's about it. you can go back to gloating over your *victory*, now.


----------



## KittenKoder (Feb 25, 2009)

I tried that search myself ... the only thing I found was how soy has a ton of health benefits with no real side effects (unless you intake too much like everything else in life).


----------



## Amanda (Feb 25, 2009)

del said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Xsited, how is that search for scientific studies coming along??  I know wading through the volumes of data that proves your case can be a daunting task but we'll just need a few to prove your case. That should be easy, eh?
> ...



This is exactly the point that YWN666 can't seem to grasp. Xsited won because he tried to have a rational discussion, YWN666 got owned because s/he wouldn't. What's the logical fallacy called when you think if you laugh hard enough you're right?


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 25, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> I tried that search myself ... the only thing I found was how soy has a ton of health benefits with no real side effects (unless you intake too much like everything else in life).



You need to do more research, because all I read about talked about the negative side effects of soy due to the estrogen in it, it can even cause cancer in men.  Now I consider that a biggie.

Was the title of the article misused?  Yep,  Do you know any newspapers that don't misuse titles to get your attention?


----------



## KittenKoder (Feb 25, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > I tried that search myself ... the only thing I found was how soy has a ton of health benefits with no real side effects (unless you intake too much like everything else in life).
> ...



That's kinda backwards since estrogen has been used to treat (with great results) prostate cancer:

Estrogens in the treatment of prostate cancer, from the Prostate Cancer InfoLink site (preserved at Phoenix5)
Prostate Cancer Treatment Options
PROSTATE CANCER: Edgar Cayce Health Remedies: prostrate cancer
etc.

Though not as widely used today it had better results than most cancer treatments. Lately they have advanced a few newer techniques, simply because of the risks of HRT of any sort (mostly to the liver). Then there's the use of estrogens in men with anger issues to help them remain calmer, this practice isn't widely known but has also had decent results yet none of them have gotten cancer, just increased chances of liver problems.

Here's a collection of great health benefits in one list:
Benefits of Soy on Heart, Menopause and Cancer Prevention
Soy and Prostate Cancer <- Same site just focused on prostrate cancer.

Oh, and to avoid anyone looking like a fool, prostate cancer only occurs in men.

Odd, the spell check didn't catch those typos.


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 25, 2009)

Amanda said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...



I didn't realize that calling someone a troll is considered "rational discussion".

I criticized the credibility of WND and xsited called me on it and I supported my criticism (with rational discussion).  He did not support his attack of my position..


----------



## Amanda (Feb 25, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



You were called a troll after you didn't answer a question after it was posed 4 times. In fact, I don't think I ever caught an answer. I saw you try to dodge a few times by asking your own questions but that was about it. I don't like to be a name caller, but frankly I think you've earned the name. I've watched this pattern of yours over and over. You're not here to discuss, you're trolling.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 25, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



When you google a topic and the only references you find are ones to WND it's a pretty safe bet there is no credible science supporting the claim that soy make you gay.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 25, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Depends on the type of cancer, estrogen fed cancer is much more common.  I know, that's what I had/have.  That's why I'm taking pills to block the estrogen my body produces and that's why I have to avoid soy products.


----------



## KittenKoder (Feb 25, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



... and your life pertains to men getting cancer how?

Never denied that it may increase the risk in some women, depending on their natural estrogen levels. This is why medications have to be monitored, however, soy processed as a suppliment is very different from soy processed for food. For instance, soy sauce (one of my favorites) contains no estrogen nor estrogen elevators ... but it is actually made from soy, the process of turning it into the sauce however changes the chemicals. Soy proteins contain very low to trace levels. Soy oils however contain the most, but those taste worse than the proteins. The oils are what they use for the suppliments, where the nutrients are extracted. However it takes a lot of soy to make enough for just one pill. Any time you mess with the physiology though you risk a lot of problems, cancer just being one, and the level of risk can never be fully predicted for everyone and must be based on individuals. This is why learning to listen to what your body says is so important for health. There are signs for everything, even when you increase your chances for cancer your body has messages it sends. However we have stopped learning to listen because we now use doctors and pills for everything, we have gotten into the habit of ignoring the body. For example, vitamin overdoses almost always have a skin pigment change (orange for vitamin C, that always makes me chuckle for some reason), pain for most internal problems (which are usually ignored and instead masked with pan killers like Aspirin), even migraines are actually the body telling you something is wrong (I get them whenever I get a certain infection, forcing me to nap a lot since I don't take pain meds for anything). Those few people who actually love the taste of raw soy (blech) and did not "acquire" the taste are most likely low in something it provides, perhaps even estrogen. Male or female, the body needs a certain level of it and sometimes by eating certain foods you can accidentally decrease the bodies ability to create it. However, this does not include processed soy, especially flavored soy (like soy milk) which the taste is altered.


----------



## YWN666 (Feb 25, 2009)

Amanda said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



Oh please....  My asking the question wasn't a dodge.  It was to demonstrate how silly the question was and I supported the claims I made about WND.  Maybe that went over your head.  I think your bias has been conformed by the pathetic whining you do whenever I post a thread that has anything remotely to do with religion.  Your victim act is gettin a bit stale, hun.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...



Silly questions are Amanda's forte'.


----------



## catzmeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Silly questions are Amanda's forte'.



And cowardly, passive aggressive attacks are yours.

By the way, when will Arthur and Jalu be returning?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

Never, Catty.   You know I changed my hate from sky dancer to Jalu, after talking to Gunny.  I later changed the name back.

Arthur is still a member but not interested in posting here.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



Except it wasn't my question, it was Xsited's.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

Nonetheless, you are reknowned for asking silly questions.  Questions that you could easily look up the answers to yourself.


----------



## catzmeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Nonetheless, you are reknowned for asking silly questions.  Questions that you could easily look up the answers to yourself.



Hell hath no fury...


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Nonetheless, you are reknowned for asking silly questions.  Questions that you could easily look up the answers to yourself.
> ...



Like a woman scorned.  Who's been scorned?   Amanda?  You?

I admit it.  I scorn you, catz.  I look down on you with disdain.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Nonetheless, you are reknowned for asking silly questions.  Questions that you could easily look up the answers to yourself.



What are you referring to? I'm pretty sure my GoogleFu pwns just about anyone here.

Are you talking about the "spoofing" question? The one where I was asking what the spoof was and you mistakenly thought I was asking for a word definition? Is that it, or was there something else?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

Damn, you're stupid., Amanda.


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



next time you go back to re-edit, you might want to check who you're quoting, einstein.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

Fuck off del.  I responded to Catty's post.


----------



## catzmeow (Feb 26, 2009)

I have to say that being scorned by skydancer is the highlight of my day.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Damn, you're stupid.



Is this for me? Yes Sky, I know I'm not very bright. Remember when I washed up on the beach here? That was the first thing I said. I've been told all my life it was a good thing I was pretty cos I'm kinda slow, and I handle at least a dozen calls a day where I get called stupid in some very colorful language. I know this and admit it and I'm just trying to get better. I can't begin to express how sorry I am to you for whatever pain I have caused. I didn't mean to be hurtful. I feel like the more I apologize the madder you get at me and I don't know what to do to make you happy.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

scorn n 1: lack of respect accompanied by a feeling of intense dislike [syn: contempt, disdain] 2: open disrespect for a person or thing [syn:

I scorn you.


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Fuck off del.  I responded to Catty's post.



and it only took you two edits to get it right, huh?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, you're stupid.
> ...



Get lost.  Stop engaging me.  That will make me happy.


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> I have to say that being scorned by skydancer is the highlight of my day.



who could blame you? 
and it only took two edits, too.

edit-in the interest of fairness, it was three edits to get it just right.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off del.  I responded to Catty's post.
> ...



I'll edit as much as I'd like.  Thank you.


----------



## catzmeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Is this for me? Yes Sky, I know I'm not very bright. Remember when I washed up on the beach here? That was the first thing I said. I've been told all my life it was a good thing I was pretty cos I'm kinda slow, and I handle at least a dozen calls a day where I get called stupid in some very colorful language. I know this and admit it and I'm just trying to get better. I can't begin to express how sorry I am to you for whatever pain I have caused. I didn't mean to be hurtful. I feel like the more I apologize the madder you get at me and I don't know what to do to make you happy.



Amanda, sweetie, this isn't about you, and you can't fix Sky. She's irreparably broken.  And you are not stupid, just young.  Be glad you aren't old and bitter like some people.


----------



## catzmeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> I'll edit as much as I'd like.  Thank you.



The more you edit, the more we like it.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



That's wise given your medical history.  Nonetheless, any evidence that eating soy products causes gayness has not been demonstrated.


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



knock yourself out, arthur


----------



## catzmeow (Feb 26, 2009)

del said:


> knock yourself out, arthur



I wonder what she'll call herself next. Several other posters and I play a game played, "Spot Sky's Next Username."

Is it her?  http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/70332-hello-there.html

Or her?  http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/70386-moonchild.html


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



'Arthur' is my partner's hat.   My partner did not enjoy posting here and won't be back.  She used my father's name as a joke.


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



i can't begin to tell you how much i don't care.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Yeah, that's why you bring Arthur up--because you don't care, liar.


----------



## KittenKoder (Feb 26, 2009)

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Bet you I care less ...


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



we could have a care off, i guess, but then suggesting it means i lose, i think.

ah, who cares?


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



whatever you say, jalu


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

del said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



It sucks not being able to put you on ignore.


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



right back at ya


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Get lost.


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



you're the wind beneath my sails.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, how sweet.  Why don't you start posting on the poetry page, del.


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Oh, how sweet.  Why don't you start posting on the poetry page, del.



funny you should ask. i usually print that out and use it for bumf.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

Good for you.


----------



## del (Feb 26, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> Good for you.



it's a little scratchy sometimes.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 26, 2009)

Ask me if I care.  Some people use the Bible for the same purpose if you're looking for something smoother.

Others find the Bible irritating.


----------

